# Radiator Relocation on a brute 650 SRA



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi 1st post here,

Im about to put the radiator on the rack on my 05 burte 650 sra. I was looking in the how to on here ( very helpfull!) and i found out i dont have a radiator cap on mine, can i still use it or do i need to get one with a cap?

Thanks!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Isnt your radiator cap a remote one? baically a fill tube with a normal cap on it location in the center top front of the bike in front of the pod?

I'm sure ive seen a SRA done.. cant remember if it was with a 750 radiator though...

that's always an option to go that route. andryiii has one for sale in the WTS section.


----------



## justin.hughes (Aug 24, 2009)

you are correct on having a filler tube. you can still do it and just fill the radiator before hand and not have a cap or just replace it with 750 brute radiator.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I am considering doing the same with my SRA, but I have a couple of questions also.
Could you move the fill cap up with the radiator? 
Is there enough excess wire on the Temp warning switch to move the fill cap?

Looking at the coolant section of the manual, it doesn't show if there is enough wire to move the fill cap. This would be my only concern in moving the fill cap up with the radiator. Extending the hoses wouldn't be to much of a problem.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Watchin' this one.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

yea ive been considering this same mod for mine. im waiting to see what MIMB comes up with for this one.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

justin.hughes said:


> you are correct on having a filler tube. you can still do it and just fill the radiator before hand and not have a cap or just replace it with 750 brute radiator.


 i likely wouldnt "fill it before hand" because that leaves you no way to bleed all the air out of your lines, and add more as it works throughout your engine and cooling system


----------



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

Well im going to try it this weekend and see what happens. Ill yet yall know what happens.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

EDL BRUTE said:


> Well im going to try it this weekend and see what happens. Ill yet yall know what happens.


Pics, Pics, and more Pics...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

most definatley take pics ... I am interested in this also


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with the pics, and a write up would be nice also.....that is if you have the time.


----------



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> I agree with the pics, and a write up would be nice also.....that is if you have the time.


 
Yea im going to a a write up and many many pics on this, hopefull it not a big painin the @$$!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes do a write up. We have no 650 SRA's to play with.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> yes do a write up. We have no 650 SRA's to play with.


We can trade for a week or so....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

u wont like the power my bike has


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

He might not like the power, but I know I would....so you wanna trade with me?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> u wont like the power my bike has


 
:rockn: LMAO


----------



## justin.hughes (Aug 24, 2009)

I am with everyone else on not sure how to do this. Cant wait for a writeup and pics.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin already relocated his rad(very cool custom mount) on a P700 so he should have some tips for us on this subject....just dont think he has seen this yet


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's some pics of mine from a couple years ago.


















This is waht I did for the bottom


















Then I built a shroud for it out of some angle alumimnum and diamond plate for protection


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome :rockn:thanks for the pics. Is it hard to get the air out of the system?


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

No. Just fill it from the top till it comes out of the radiator.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

fill the actual radiator to the top, start the bike, rev a bunch, it'll bubble down, keep revvin' and addin more til it stays the same


----------



## justin.hughes (Aug 24, 2009)

looks good. my bike is apart right now getting snorkels and the bracket built for the radiator.


----------



## justin.hughes (Aug 24, 2009)

any updates on this?


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

What eles do you want to know?


----------



## justin.hughes (Aug 24, 2009)

some more pictures. im just not sure of what angle to put it at.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Ive seen them run at all angles, look at IBBruins bike. He made a cowl induction type cover for his and it looks great.


----------



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

well i finally finshed this to day, would have been done alot quicker if i didnt have to work every weekend but anyway. this was very easy to do. ill havea full wright up where ina few hours.


----------



## jasonlg83 (Sep 30, 2015)

If I use a 750 radiator on my 650 SRA will the 650 radiator fan mount to the 750 radiator for radiator relocation kit?


----------

